
Show HN: Devslist – Browse hundreds of remote developer jobs in one place - juliusvdw
https://devslist.co
======
TheFullStack
These remote job aggregator sites have been popping up everywhere lately but
virtually none of them solve the problem I face routinely - transparent
compensation. Companies often post stuff like "competitive pay" or "market
rate" but that means nothing. Further, conversation regarding pay with these
types of companies usually comes up after an initial screen, a tech screen and
maybe a take-home assignment. All that just to find out the job pays $55k?
Yeah, no thanks.

If you can create a job board that has pay listed upfront and prominently
(nothing cagey like a massive range), then not only would I sign up for the
service, I would pay for it. Somewhere in the neighborhood of $10-$20 a month.

~~~
downvoteme1
I think you need to combine the data from these boards with levels.fyi or
Glassdoor for salary data. Also if you are employed in FAANGMULA companies,
you need to be aware that the compensation from your remote board jobs or
unknown startups will mostly never reach your current take home .

~~~
TheFullStack
I understand that. I’m not asking for these jobs and small startups to match
FAANG level pay. I just want transparency. There’s a big difference between
$50k and $150k and both are still well below FAANG pay. Just be upfront is
what I’m saying.

------
elxavit0
Maybe it is the HN Traffic, but I just tried a couple of keyword searches and
the site just hangs. It just shows the spinner for minutes on end. I turned
off all ad-blockers in case that was the problem, but no dice.

In case it helps the devs, there is this error I see in devtools console: GET
[https://devslistjules.uk.r.appspot.com/api/jobs?limit=10](https://devslistjules.uk.r.appspot.com/api/jobs?limit=10)
net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR

 __edited to include console error

~~~
TruffleMuffin
Same. Think it just got snowballed

~~~
juliusvdw
Can't find anything. Think that might be the case.

------
koluna
Applying for some jobs sends you to other remote job aggregators. Are the
listings scraped from other remote listing sites?

~~~
juliusvdw
The listings are pulled from the other sites via rss feeds, or API's. We
currently have 5 different sources that we are fetching jobs from. A cron job
fetches the jobs every 4 hours.

